
The coming era of unlimited – and free – clean energy - cryptoz
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/innovations/wp/2014/09/19/the-coming-era-of-unlimited-and-free-clean-energy/?tid=trending_strip_4
======
jcbrand
As much as I'd love it if things turn out as rosy as depicted in TFA, I'm not
totally convinced.

I've read enough arch druid report articles and listened to enough peak
prosperity podcasts to be rather cynical about claims that technological
progress will deliver us from overpopulation and resource shortages.

[http://thearchdruidreport.blogspot.de/](http://thearchdruidreport.blogspot.de/)
[http://www.peakprosperity.com/featuredvoice](http://www.peakprosperity.com/featuredvoice)

------
hwstar
"First, there will be disruption of the entire fossil-fuel industry, starting
with utility companies — which will face declining demand and then bankruptcy.
Several of them see the writing on the wall. The smart ones are embracing
solar and wind power. Others are lobbying to stop the progress of solar power
— at all costs."

And so, the fight begins... A repeat of what happened when Edison fought the
gas lighting companies.

It may be that the only way to win against the utility companies is to go
completely off-grid. Their lobbying will be intense as their livelihood is at
stake.

